# Giro Air Attack Shield



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Finally arrived my new Giro Air Attack Shield size M.
View attachment 280476
View attachment 280484
View attachment 280483
View attachment 280482
View attachment 280481
View attachment 280480
View attachment 280479
View attachment 280478
View attachment 280477
View attachment 280485


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

How bad is the cooling on those new bowling-ball style lids out of curiosity?


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Looks Great!

[LOL....yeah RIGHT!]


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

RkFast said:


> Looks Great!
> 
> [LOL....yeah RIGHT!]


If you're worried about how you look...cycling ain't for you.

No one thinks the spandex clad neon love chickens on the road look good.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I also got the Air Attack and so far I think the venting is very good.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Marc said:


> How bad is the cooling on those new bowling-ball style lids out of curiosity?


A bit biased ehh? (cup half full/half empty) 
Cooling is just fine if you are using the helmet as intended, not something to wear on the C rides.
Luca seemed to be happy with the helmet when he crossed the line the other day (even pointed at it).


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I saw a bunch of them at the races last weekend.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

How dark is the shield and is there enough room to wear prescription glasses under it?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

A number of them in the Giro today (without shields) and previous days despite warmer temps, 84F today. 

They're actually more head-shaped than bowling ball shaped. Same shape as mainstream helmets and about 1 cm smaller in length and width, just without the big vents and numerous fins sticking out the back. 

There's a couple of other threads on this helmet discussing it characteristics and relative ventilation performance. 

I like this pic of Tejay:

View attachment 280498


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

vagabondcyclist said:


> How dark is the shield and is there enough room to wear prescription glasses under it?


I haven't tried, exactly, but I would guess that there would be room for glasses. The shield sits a bit further from you face than most I've seen.


----------



## grpweld (Jul 9, 2012)

Sweet Jimmy!! looks fast!


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

grpweld said:


> Sweet Jimmy!! looks fast!


Thanks!!!


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

If any is interested in getting one of the air attack with shields, competitive cyclists has them for 21% off and free shipping. total price delivered $186.

Promo Code GIRO21


----------



## Contra82 (May 10, 2013)

vagabondcyclist said:


> How dark is the shield and is there enough room to wear prescription glasses under it?


I received my Giro Attack shield yesterday and I wear prescription glasses, they fit perfectly with more than enough space, I was worried this might be an issue but it's not


----------



## pacific (Feb 20, 2013)

How are the exterior dimensions of this helmet vs a standard Giro road helmet? 

I hate the mushroom-head look, so I'm wondering if with less holes, the Air Attack doesn't need to be as thick to meet the same safety requirements.

Thanks!


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Contra82 said:


> I received my Giro Attack shield yesterday and I wear prescription glasses, they fit perfectly with more than enough space, I was worried this might be an issue but it's not


Thanks for the update! Good to know.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a hard time seeing the screen on my Garmin with my rose tinted photochromatic sunglasses. That shield looks pretty dark. Anybody using a Garmin 500 with this shield and if so does it inhibit reading the numbers?


----------



## Thanos (Jan 31, 2012)

I received mine last Friday, just awesome. Here follow some comments after the first testing ride:
ERMOKRATIS: Giro Air Attack Shield in action
View attachment 280678


----------



## lesterbelen (May 16, 2013)

jackmen said:


> If any is interested in getting one of the air attack with shields, competitive cyclists has them for 21% off and free shipping. total price delivered $186.
> 
> Promo Code GIRO21


Hi! Thanks for the promo, it worked. Just ordered one for myself!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey, that's the exact helmet I've been wanting. In that color too (to match my bike). It's even my size. The guys at my LBS are convinced that it doesn't vent well so I'm interested in real world experience with it.


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

If there's a code for $150 I'm there. I hate my helmet now with a passion, but I just can't quite spend that kind of ching.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

jackmen said:


> If any is interested in getting one of the air attack with shields, competitive cyclists has them for 21% off and free shipping. total price delivered $186.
> 
> Promo Code GIRO21


Awesome! Thank you for this. Just pulled the trigger since that's a great price.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanos said:


> I received mine last Friday, just awesome. Here follow some comments after the first testing ride:
> ERMOKRATIS: Giro Air Attack Shield in action
> View attachment 280678


Good review.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Srode said:


> I have a hard time seeing the screen on my Garmin with my rose tinted photochromatic sunglasses. That shield looks pretty dark. Anybody using a Garmin 500 with this shield and if so does it inhibit reading the numbers?


It sounds to me like maybe your lenses are polarized. If not, you need to adjust the contrast on your garmin's display.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't think they are polarized, but might be - they are Smith optics photochromatic lenses - They don't claim them to be polarized anyway.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

I will need to find a way to attach a visor to my old MTB Bell Faction helmet and I can then use it on the road too ...


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Just ordered mine from my lbs. $170 tax in, hopefully it'll fit my head.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I just checked the status of my order with CC and it's saying:
Estimated Ship Date: 05/28/2013

WTF?!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

r1lee said:


> Just ordered mine from my lbs. $170 tax in, hopefully it'll fit my head.


Where is your LBS and how soon can they get it?


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Saw this over on BF.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Mar 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> How bad is the cooling on those new bowling-ball style lids out of curiosity?


This could be reworded to: "How good is the warming effect (for cold weather riding?)"


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Marc said:


> How bad is the cooling on those new bowling-ball style lids out of curiosity?





RkFast said:


> Looks Great!
> 
> [LOL....yeah RIGHT!]


It sounds like you don't realize that the Air Attack is smaller in width, height, and length than an equivalent multi-vented helmet such as the Giro Aeon. When you see them in person, they almost disappear due to their much smaller size. This is far more aesthetically pleasing than the samurai-wannabe-39-vent-swooshie helmets that are currently popular.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice review of the helmet!

I really like those and anything that can reduce noise is a huge positive for me, further homework required but I like!

Looking at the funny vid it does look odd in the peleton but I am not to worried about looks.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I got mine a few days ago and took it out for the acid test--a 60 mile hammer ride on TT bikes in 90 degree heat and south Florida humidity. My observations:

1) It's not as bad a sweatbox as I was afraid it would be, even with the shield on. It was warmer than my usual Aeon, but there was airflow beneath the helmet. The shield sits higher up and further out from the face than I expected (well placed for TT position), and this allows more air to get in and flow under the lid. If I was wanting to stay as cool as possible I might try to wear it without the shield and with sunglasses.

2) It's heavier than the Aeon, but not enough to cause me neck fatigue on that ride. I understand that they can't introduce a new, upgraded, must have aero road helmet in a couple of years unless it's 50 grams or so lighter.

3) The air flow is "different" as has been remarked. In the cool of the morning I could feel the air flowing over my bald spot, which I never felt with my previous Aeon or Prevail lids. 

4) The shield is not polarized, but is very nice optically, with plenty of room for eyeglasses. It is also possible to dislodge the shield from its magnetic mounts by pressing in on the front of it the way one might, out of habit from resetting one's sunglasses, unthinkingly do. I managed to catch mine between my knees and avoid having my pristine Zeiss shield go clattering across the blacktop on it's maiden voyage. So watch out for that.

In sum, I think in the hot season I'll reserve it for races and fast events where I won't have it on my head for 6 hours at a stretch, but the rest of the year it should be fine. I'm not sorry I bought it at all.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

1983 called, they want their helmet back....

Doc Brown.


----------



## pacific (Feb 20, 2013)

nhluhr said:


> It sounds like you don't realize that the Air Attack is smaller in width, height, and length than an equivalent multi-vented helmet such as the Giro Aeon.


Do you have exterior measurements, compared to the Aeon or any other Giro in the same size? I wouldn't mind a lower-profile helmet.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> Where is your LBS and how soon can they get it?


I'm in Canada, specifically Toronto. They showed stock, so hopefully this week.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

pacific said:


> Do you have exterior measurements, compared to the Aeon or any other Giro in the same size? ..


Large Air Attack vs large Ionos

Height: 14cm vs 14 cm AA thickness at top is about 0.5 cm less so sits a 0.5 cm lower on the head.
Length: 26.7 vs 28.7
Width: 21.7 vs 22.7


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

r1lee said:


> I'm in Canada, specifically Toronto. They showed stock, so hopefully this week.


CC is telling me that Giro didn't start shipping the helmets yet. WTF?! I told them that's not the case. I guess that's one of the reasons I don't usually buy stuff from them.
Does yours have the shield? If so, ~170 is an awesome price.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

ph0enix said:


> CC is telling me that Giro didn't start shipping the helmets yet. WTF?! I told them that's not the case. I guess that's one of the reasons I don't usually buy stuff from them.
> Does yours have the shield? If so, ~170 is an awesome price.


Mine was delivered from CC in two days with the Giro21 discount code.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Fireform said:


> Mine was delivered from CC in two days with the Giro21 discount code.


Is it the shield version?
If so, I'm officially PO-ed.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

ph0enix said:


> Is it the shield version?
> If so, I'm officially PO-ed.


Yes. See my post above.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Fireform said:


> Yes. See my post above.


They're now saying that they don't have any in size M in stock. Oh well. I guess I'll just have to wait.

Thanks!


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> CC is telling me that Giro didn't start shipping the helmets yet. WTF?! I told them that's not the case. I guess that's one of the reasons I don't usually buy stuff from them.
> Does yours have the shield? If so, ~170 is an awesome price.


yes comes with shield and it was my mistake. The color i wanted didn't show stock, the white one was available though, I will go and pick it up next week, as my LBS is receiving stock next week. They have sold a bunch already.


----------



## Kalel (Mar 17, 2013)

A skater helmet with a shield. ...and they want 230 for it.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

r1lee said:


> I'm in Canada, specifically Toronto. They showed stock, so hopefully this week.


In stock at La Bicicletta. 

After trying it on I put it back. It is like every cycling cliche rolled into one helmet. If this is what makes the difference between hanging on or getting dropped, I will just have to suffer more or will be getting dropped.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

ewitz said:


> ... If this is what makes the difference between hanging on or getting dropped, I will just have to suffer more or will be getting dropped.


Not saying that the AA will make a significant difference, but if it did, you would rather suffer more and get dropped because you are that style conscious?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

ewitz said:


> In stock at La Bicicletta.
> 
> After trying it on I put it back. It is like every cycling cliche rolled into one helmet. If this is what makes the difference between hanging on or getting dropped, I will just have to suffer more or will be getting dropped.


I'll give you a helpful hint...everyone thinks you look like a dork no matter what helmet you do or don't wear.


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

I really need to quite buying cycling gear, but damn it's addicting. So how much do we think the new lenses will cost? I'm sure they'll make a rose lense for all light conditions.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Marc said:


> I'll give you a helpful hint...everyone thinks you look like a dork no matter what helmet you do or don't wear.


this..

shaved legs, spandex, tight fighting jersey, walking like somethings up your arse. Trust me the last thing they'll make fun of you is the dorky helmet.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

r1lee said:


> this..
> 
> shaved legs, spandex, tight fighting jersey, walking like somethings up your arse. Trust me the last thing they'll make fun of you is the dorky helmet.


If people can make fun of you, you're obviously not riding fast enough.


----------



## amadeus303 (Apr 14, 2011)

Fireform said:


> If I was wanting to stay as cool as possible I might try to wear it without the shield and with sunglasses.
> 
> 4) The shield is not polarized, but is very nice optically.


Would you still recommend the Shield version over the "regular" version?

I do the vast majority of my rides in the early morning starting around 5am. I've become accustomed to wearing clear photochromic lenses (15-78% LT) so that I don't have to worry about switching out tints in the middle of a ride. My sunglasses are the Smith Pivlock V2s, so I also don't have the "issue" of decreased visibility due to the upper sunglass frame.

The $40 price difference isn't a big deal, but I'd rather not spend the extra for a feature that I may not use much.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I think the shield is worth it. Remember I have been testing it out in 90 degree heat and 90+% south Florida humidity. Tough for any helmet.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

spade2you said:


> If people can make fun of you, you're obviously not riding fast enough.


Yeah, that's probably true. I need to train a little harder.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Dunbar said:


> Saw this over on BF.


any context behind that? went to the site shown but found nothing.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Mine came today. It's too bad that I won't get a chance to try it for the next week and half since I'll be away starting tomorrow. My first impressions are:
1. The helmet fits very well and feels light
2. The shield seems to not come down enough or is too far away from the face. I can see critters flying in under it but I'm hoping to be wrong.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Make sure the shield is attached correctly. It's possible to put it on with the center magnet in the groove above the contact point without noticing and it will ride much higher.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the tip! The shield is attached correctly. I rotated the front of the helmet a bit more forward so that the cutout in the shield actually touches my nose. Now it feels fine.


----------



## oldkayaker (May 29, 2013)

I bought the Air Attack Shield. One of the magnets fell off before I could take it out for a ride. Giro offered to sell me a new shield for $40, available next month. I think my sunglasses will work fine. Or there is duct tape. That'll look cool.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

oldkayaker said:


> I bought the Air Attack Shield. One of the magnets fell off before I could take it out for a ride. Giro offered to sell me a new shield for $40, available next month. I think my sunglasses will work fine. Or there is duct tape. That'll look cool.


They should deliver one free of charge, by bikini courier.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

I am not sure I would want to see my delivery guy in a bikini....


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I finally had a chance to try the helmet yesterday. It seems to vent pretty well in 85 degree weather - no worse than my old Ionos. Visibility through the shield is really good. 
My issue with wearing sunglasses is that I sweat into them about 15 minutes into the ride and I can't see anything after that so I end up taking them off. That did not happen yesterday.


----------



## pletharoe (Sep 17, 2010)

What about LOW SPEED heat dissipation? Hills around here are 10-20% inclines so there's not much wind. I imagine that, unless you're moving at a reasonable rate, these helmets are pretty warm.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

pletharoe said:


> What about LOW SPEED heat dissipation? Hills around here are 10-20% inclines so there's not much wind. I imagine that, unless you're moving at a reasonable rate, these helmets are pretty warm.


Good question. Also, for those of us that don't race and probably never exceed 21 or 22 Mph unless we're going downhill - air-flow on a hot day is a big deal. Sounds like the AA does well for a racer going at speed, even in the hot, but what about for us mere mortals? Seems like it might be a good cool weather lid though...

I know..."ride faster!"


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

It would not be my choice if I were going to do a lot of climbing. It's also heavier than something like as aeon or prevail. For crits and shorter Road races though that's not a problem.


----------



## Thanos (Jan 31, 2012)

Tested under the greek sun (on the majestic island of Corfu), fine ventilation actually, but only with the visor down, put it upwards and it blocks the two openings... quite obvious I guess.
View attachment 282906


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

This helmet + prescription glasses beats paying $500 for prescription oakley sunglasses. The slight aero gain is just a perk for me. I'm gonna get me one. I don't sweat a lot anyways. :thumbsup:


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

SFTifoso said:


> This helmet + prescription glasses beats paying $500 for prescription oakley sunglasses. The slight aero gain is just a perk for me. I'm gonna get me one. I don't sweat a lot anyways. :thumbsup:


Great job - waking up a thread!!!


1. I don't find it hot. I do get more ventilation with my head down but in the upright position the ventilation is fine for me. As for colder weather it also feels good. I think this helmet hits the all season sweet spot. When it's really cold I put on a scully and it's fine. 

2. The shield works well but one needs to get used to mounting it properly while riding. The issue I have is that as I ride into dusk I need to pull the lens off and place in a pocket and put clear glasses on. There is a semi-clear lens made by Ziess. I forget how much they cost. I wondered how the shield magnets would hold up under strong winds. On a 40 mph downhill it didn't budge. Imagine me, a new guy, going 40mph on a bike. Who would have thunk it? 

3. I'm able to position the helmet to change how the lens is positioned. I don't get the fogging that sometimes happens with glasses.

4. Fits well

5. Cost is a bit high but I got mine for $140.00 - shield version due to an advertising mistake. Stuff like that never happens in my favor but it was about time. I would buy another (if needed) for that $170.00 mark that others have gotten it for.

6. As for the look, I really like it. It looks modern and sleek. It doesn't look overwhelming. It just looks efficient.7


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

knezz said:


> 6. As for the look, I really like it. It looks modern and sleek. It doesn't look overwhelming. It just looks efficient.7


I have one. Only wear it for race day. Makes me look even more ridiculous than I already look. I will give you this, some do look much better in it than others. I hate those guys! Unfortunately, I'm not one of them. Functions well though.


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

I absolutely love the helmet and especially the shield.its now second nature to remove and replace the shield,very comfortable,and most of all I purchased the helmet because of have to stop periodically to clean my sunglasses of sweat.The shield version has 100% solved that problem.I now plan to order another in a different color.


----------



## Thanos (Jan 31, 2012)

Here comes a comparative review of the Giro Air Attack Shield vs the Casco Speedairo:

ERMOKRATIS: The ultimate Aero Road Helmet


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

has anyone tried this thing at really high speed? I routinely do a ride at lunch with a pretty good downhill and with a tail wind out of the West have hit 52-54mph regularly. At that speed, I'm peering between the helmet and the frame of the sunglasses through this narrow slit, and my eyes start to water from the wind. Obviously, this is a problem. 

I'm also a sweater, so the thought of losing the sunglasses is really appealing. 
My concern is having this snazzy Zeiss lens fly off at high speed?


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

For the sweat it's everything I expected,,no longer a problem,,I also have no worries of it the shield becoming detached in any sort of wind.The earth magnets are very secure,,update from my last comment I now have two Air Attacks in two different colors.


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

draganM said:


> has anyone tried this thing at really high speed? I routinely do a ride at lunch with a pretty good downhill and with a tail wind out of the West have hit 52-54mph regularly. At that speed, I'm peering between the helmet and the frame of the sunglasses through this narrow slit, and my eyes start to water from the wind. Obviously, this is a problem.
> 
> I'm also a sweater, so the thought of losing the sunglasses is really appealing.
> My concern is having this snazzy Zeiss lens fly off at high speed?


It works well at very high speeds. i don't think I have ever hit 50 but probably low forty's and it has never moved or fallen off. 
It does have less circulation, and I too am a heavy sweater. I use a sweat gutter band with the helmet and it works pretty good but does get a little warm when I do rides were it is above 95. 

the sweat gutter keeps most of the seat off to the sides. Still do get some on the sheild when I am in the aero bars.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Are you turning the Garmin backlight on?


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

It looks pretty intimidating during the winter when coupled with a Gore windproof face mask.

*radio chatter*
"Counter Terrorists win."


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

"the fly"



sauronhimself said:


> it looks pretty intimidating during the winter when coupled with a gore windproof face mask.
> 
> *radio chatter*
> "counter terrorists win."
> Capo Modena Cycling Jersey


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Intimidatingly dorky.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

SauronHimself said:


> It looks pretty intimidating during the winter when coupled with a Gore windproof face mask.


That helmet plus this training mask will get you to the Top Gun.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

I just got mine today and I'm stoked!!!! I actually admired it when it first came out but really didn't have any immediate plans of buying. Then they came out with the new colors for 2014 and they had me on BLUE.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

OK I was reading about the magnets being detached from the visor. I don't know if this is still an issue with the 2014 models but anyone knows why this is happening and what worked for you to fix it? TIA


----------



## Troy G (Sep 30, 2013)

SauronHimself said:


> It looks pretty intimidating during the winter when coupled with a Gore windproof face mask.
> 
> *radio chatter*
> "Counter Terrorists win."


My son always says the Power Rangers are real, here is proof. Just bugging you I may buy one in the near future.


----------



## PowerOats (Apr 9, 2014)

Is the air attack similar in size (length, width) on the inside to other giro helmets?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I just got my second Air Attack Shield since the first one was destroyed when I crashed last September. I wanted the matt black version but my shop didn't have it in my size so I decided to go with the white/silver version instead:


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I've tried to like the shield. I prefer glasses now. For some reason wind gets behind just so that my eyes tear a touch too much. Also, sweat pools just in the wrong spot.

Here is a pic of me saving 3 Watts while getting my ass kicked. LOL!


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

ph0enix said:


> I just got my second Air Attack Shield since the first one was destroyed when I crashed last September. I wanted the matt black version but my shop didn't have it in my size so I decided to go with the white/silver version instead:


Any issues with falling magnets?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

ARPRINCE said:


> Any issues with falling magnets?


I couldn't tell you. I just got the helmet two days ago. I didn't have any issues with the magnets on the first helmet. I used that one for about 3 months.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

ph0enix said:


> I couldn't tell you. I just got the helmet two days ago. I didn't have any issues with the magnets on the first helmet. I used that one for about 3 months.


Good to know - tnx!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

knezz said:


> as I ride into dusk I need to pull the lens off and place in a pocket


you do know you can just flip the shield upside down and stick it back on the magnets, yes?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I also posted this in the other thread about the same topic:


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

ARPRINCE said:


> Good to know - tnx!


I just noticed that the middle magnet is loose on the new shield. Can it be retightened somehow?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> I also posted this in the other thread about the same topic:


Are you making fun of the supposed "aero" advantages of the Air Attack, Creeks? We all know we bought ours purely for the looks!


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Taylor Phinney having a little fun at the expense of an Air Attack user. He was beating on it like a bongo drum similar to the George Hincapie gif.


----------



## walldoggy (Apr 28, 2014)

Just read up on this and I think it looks pretty cool. Anyone seen any more deals for it? $240 is a bit much...


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

walldoggy said:


> Just read up on this and I think it looks pretty cool. Anyone seen any more deals for it? $240 is a bit much...


Bike Tires Direct shows it at $163.19 for me. 
Giro Air Attack Shield Helmet at BikeTiresDirect


----------



## walldoggy (Apr 28, 2014)

SauronHimself said:


> Bike Tires Direct shows it at $163.19 for me.
> Giro Air Attack Shield Helmet at BikeTiresDirect


Hmm shows $239.99 for me but I've never ordered from there before so maybe you have some VIP points?


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

walldoggy said:


> Hmm shows $239.99 for me but I've never ordered from there before so maybe you have some VIP points?


I'm a gold member with BTD. That's probably why.


----------



## walldoggy (Apr 28, 2014)

How do you get to be a gold member? Order a ton of stuff from them? lol


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

walldoggy said:


> How do you get to be a gold member? Order a ton of stuff from them? lol


I'm not 100% sure. My first order was 11 Jan 2011, and it was only a pair of cold weather shoe covers. I've tried searching how one becomes a gold member, but I can't find any set criteria. Maybe it was a time-based window of opportunity, but that's a guess.


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

ARPRINCE said:


> Any issues with falling magnets?


I have two,,magnets are fine.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

walldoggy said:


> Just read up on this and I think it looks pretty cool. Anyone seen any more deals for it? $240 is a bit much...


TRIVILLAGE use coupon code *SPRING20* 20% discount


----------



## walldoggy (Apr 28, 2014)

ARPRINCE said:


> TRIVILLAGE use coupon code *SPRING20* 20% discount


Thanks. Biketiresdirect is having a 20% off sale too.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Second time I had used this helmet and I noticed something quite irritating. When riding, the wind actually goes inside the shield and makes my eyes water a bit. I'm thinking of using my Tifosi with a clear lens inside the shield which defeats it's purpose imo.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Now that the prices have come down these are popping up all over.


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

ARPRINCE said:


> Second time I had used this helmet and I noticed something quite irritating. When riding, the wind actually goes inside the shield and makes my eyes water a bit. I'm thinking of using my Tifosi with a clear lens inside the shield which defeats it's purpose imo.


I've used mine at the tail end of last summer and in the winter. I did not have tearing eyes nor do I get wind. I ensure the lens is at the point where it is very close to the cheek without touching.

As for seeing the Garmin - there is a challenge.


----------



## Thanos (Jan 31, 2012)

ARPRINCE said:


> Second time I had used this helmet and I noticed something quite irritating. When riding, the wind actually goes inside the shield and makes my eyes water a bit. I'm thinking of using my Tifosi with a clear lens inside the shield which defeats it's purpose imo.


This is exactly the reason I decided to sell it and bye an aero helmet which doesnt allow the air flowing from the sides, Casco Airo.
ERMOKRATIS


----------



## mannymerc (Nov 19, 2013)

A few of the guys on my team like this helmet, Im going to wait for the new one giro synthe.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mine arrived today and I went for a short 20 mile ride. It was hot, windy and some stops. WOW - I'm VERY impressed.

- I thought the "gap" between my cheeks and the bottom of the lens would bother me but no. I removed that little rubber liner around the nose area as well - this way its all clear all the way around the lens. The clarity is pretty amazing and my field of vision is about 20% less restricted by the top of the frame - cause there is no frame.

- Ventilation is pretty darn good. Since the helmet "floats" above your head, the air flows in from the front vents and I can feel it cruising over the top of my head and then out the sides and back. In some ways it felt more efficient than my other helmets at cooling my noggin'.

- Form factor is great. It's lower profile (compared to my Kask & LAS helmets) looks good and doesn't sit on top like a mushroom on top of my head, despite it being designed to be worn like that. And hell.....I look like a BAD-ASS wearing it  It's SO Tron/Stormtrooper -ish :thumbsup:

- Comfort is pretty good. But not as comfortable as my aforementioned helmets. I think KasK and LAS still beat everyone else in this regard. The Italians really know how to pad their helmets with the right kind of adjustable straps. It would have been nice if Giro took a lesson from them in strap design for the occipital lobe.

- Not a SINGLE drop of sweat on my lens after my ride. Amazing. And I sweat like a racehorse - my Oakley Radars had to be wiped down at least twice each ride because of the pooling and drying of the sweat on the lens. Also, since the Oakleys -were so close to my face, my facial heat would fog the lenses up whenever I stopped. On the Giro, the entire lens is on the helmet, so there is a big enough gap to allow for proper ventilation that dries up sweat on my face before it can dribble down and cause any "fogging".

- Integrated Helmet Lens = No frame-bridge on my nose. No Pressure. No adjusting. YES.

I had some apprehensions before purchasing this helmet, but I have to say that I fully endorse this helmet. Great job Giro  Would I buy another one? I will get one in white perhaps......


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

SROC3 said:


> - Ventilation is pretty darn good. Since the helmet "floats" above your head, the air flows in from the front vents and I can feel it cruising over the top of my head and then out the sides and back. In some ways it felt more efficient than my other helmets at cooling my noggin'.


+1. I've been wearing my AA in hot weather (80+F) and find as long as there's some air moving it cools very effectively. Agree about feeling the air moving over my scalp. Slow climbing in relatively dead air is when it gets hot, but no helmet is good in that situation. 

I think how good/bad it is at cooling will depend to some extent on the shape of your head and your hair. Long thick hair will certainly impede air flow and cooling. Fortunately, that's not something I need to worry about.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

ARPRINCE said:


> Second time I had used this helmet and I noticed something quite irritating. When riding, the wind actually goes inside the shield and makes my eyes water a bit. I'm thinking of using my Tifosi with a clear lens inside the shield which defeats it's purpose imo.


I have been using this helmet more than my other Giro since I bought it last May. I have to say I really love this helmet and shield after several months of use. Today, I used my regular Giro and my Oakley Radar. It was a bit annoying to use it because the frame was obstructing my view. 

Also, regarding the wind to my eyes causing it to water, I finally found out what was causing it. It was the cold weather. During summer, I was not having a problem with it all. Then a few weeks back, I biked really early and in was kindda cold here in NJ. That's when I started having that issue of watering eyes. 

Overall, I really like this gear. Giro came out with new colors as well and I really like the one below. *[email protected] you Giro!!!!!*


----------



## Powerfibers (Sep 4, 2012)

Picked one up for $119 shipped on Amazon, and it is a great helmet. It's getting a little cold to be using it a lot, but it was okay. Not so sure I like the visor, but I only say that because I am not speed demon. It may be a little overkill for my limited ability, only riding 15-17 mph. The fast club guys might start smirking at me as they blow by me.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

Powerfibers said:


> Picked one up for $119 shipped on Amazon, and it is a great helmet. It's getting a little cold to be using it a lot, but it was okay. Not so sure I like the visor, but I only say that because I am not speed demon. It may be a little overkill for my limited ability, only riding 15-17 mph. The fast club guys might start smirking at me as they blow by me.


The visor has nothing to do with ability. Enjoy your rides and look awesome while doing it!  I know I do!!!


----------



## Powerfibers (Sep 4, 2012)

SROC3 said:


> The visor has nothing to do with ability. Enjoy your rides and look awesome while doing it!  I know I do!!!


Thanks! I will enjoy it!


----------



## raudi (Apr 10, 2013)

I had a problem with one of the "studs" on the helmet rusting out. I emailed Giro customer support and they had me send it in for warranty. They decided to just give me a new replacement instead so I got a new helmet. +1 for Giro customer support. 

Old helmet








New Helmet


----------

